# just sharing



## handroud (Nov 21, 2011)

My home theater:

XBMC
QuadCore PC
4gb memory
NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800 video card - 4gb
1TB internal HD
6TB NAS
3TB External USB HD
EPSON POWERLITE 705HD
2 BP7006 Definitive Technology Floorstanding Bipolar Speaker with Built-in Powered Subwoofer
CS-8080HD Center channel loudspeaker with built-in powered subwoofer
2 Klipsch RSX-5 Surround Speakers
Denon Receiver

Paragon Popcorn Machine


I just finished the room, installed the seats and installed the system last week. 
I am currently adding LED lights on the floor. Also planning to add the Acoustic Panels this weekend.
This is a never ending project.

I will update the pics next week.


Let me know what you think...If you have any ideas to make my HT better, im open for suggestions...

thanks,
Handroud


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice setup. I love the popcorn machine. I have not seen any here in Oz.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

